
Xenon Death Flash: a free physics lesson (2015) - chris_overseas
https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/xenon-death-flash-a-free-physics-lesson/
======
ratsmack
I wonder how often this condition is tested for in the design of circuit
boards, especially mission critical items like automobile computers or medical
equipment.

------
kentbrew
Xenon Death Flash is the name of my next band.

